# how much should a calf cost



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Howdy, I don't know much about beef cattle. How much should a 100 lb. angus/hereford cross cost? Just a general amount is fine. What questions should I ask the farmer. Thanks, Russ


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

duckidaho said:


> Howdy, I don't know much about beef cattle. How much should a 100 lb. angus/hereford cross cost? Just a general amount is fine. What questions should I ask the farmer. Thanks, Russ


Bull or heifer?

Why is the owner selling?


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

steer, it was a twin that the mother kicked off and has been bottle fed.


----------



## Mare Owner (Feb 20, 2008)

It depends on how good of friends you are with the seller. 

If you have a local sale barn that sells calves give them a call and ask what that size/age are going for.

I'd ask how many days old it is, did it get colostrum, and go look at it. Around here it's hard to find bottle beef calves, they're rare and get snapped up quick.


----------



## SCRancher (Jan 11, 2011)

150-200 bucks in my area if the cow is around 100 lb beef cow that did have some time on the momma cow (got colostrum) and is very healthy looking.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive seen beef bottle calves go from $125-$350 in auction..


----------



## Patrick (Sep 13, 2011)

How much does a car cost? A tractor? A puppy? There are a lot of variables.


----------



## duckidaho (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for the help. A friend told me to offer about 1.50 a pound. Assuming it is healthy and mom has been vaccinated. That's right around $150 ish. I'll let you know how it goes. Cheers, Russ


----------

